# Awesome Navarre Pier Slam!



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

My dad, Mike Peacher caught a nice cobia, a 20lb king, and a dolphin all in the same morning at Navarre the other day.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

nice!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Very good day,congrats....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Can I get a "HELL YEAH!".... HELL YEAH!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like dad knows what he's doing ! Very nice !


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty good morning I'd say!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn, good fisherman right there!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

There's been a lot of action like that at the piers lately. I'm surprised Navarre pier doesn't update their FB page any more.

Haven't seen any of the mahi from Pensacola make it to the boards either


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> There's been a lot of action like that at the piers lately. I'm surprised Navarre pier doesn't update their FB page any more.
> 
> Haven't seen any of the mahi from Pensacola make it to the boards either


Edit

Dad did a good job. Got a good trio right there


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'm jealous right now. Especially casue I'm at work.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Hat trick !!!

Rick


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> There's been a lot of action like that at the piers lately. I'm surprised Navarre pier doesn't update their FB page any more.
> 
> Haven't seen any of the mahi from Pensacola make it to the boards either


 
cause theres no mahi at pensacola.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard about that guy... Supposedely he knows how to catch 'em.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, I'd be ecstatic fer just 1 of the species!!! Great job fer your ole man!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Brant Peacher said:


> My dad, Mike Peacher caught a nice cobia, a 20lb king, and a dolphin all in the same morning at Navarre the other day.


 YUP!....and if it was legal he would have got a deer and a couple of gobblers after lunch!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

J0nesi said:


> cause theres no mahi at pensacola.


Oh really? Must not be any cobia running after June 1st either huh....?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> Oh really? Must not be any cobia running after June 1st either huh....?


Haha - geez!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Haha - geez!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Lol that's 2-3 weeks ago but the lurkers are already paying their fees to fish. +1 for the pier.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

